
Mastercard to Join Ethereum Enterprise Alliance - computerwizard
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3AgY1hZBqltmcJ%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fentethalliance.org%2Fmember%2Fpeter-kopp-mastercard%2F%20&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
======
moh_maya
Mastercard has expressed interest. They haven't joined yet. From the link:

"Mastercard is developing capabilities in blockchain specifically in clearing
and settling and _has a strong interest_ in joining the Enterprise Ethereum
Alliance to be able to partner with other companies using Ethereum to address
a wide range of complex business issues."

[Emphasis added by me]

------
devhead
will mastercard support anon cards with multiple accounts? if not, kick rocks

